# I'm back...



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Fabrication is nearing completion.. stay tuned.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*

holy cow. it's been awhile we expect massive updates.


----------



## greenhell (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm back... (TBT-Syncro)*

Wow Robert, you dropped off the side of the earth there for a while, good to see oyu back.
So the controller worked great last year, but i would like to talk to you in regards to options on programming and multiple wheel speed inputs/ or going the route of TPS and map sensing for activation.
Cheers,
Josh


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: I'm back... (greenhell)*

Hey!
here is the nutshell of work completed.
Cage- finally done. gussets added, harness tabs, etc. strut tower brace added, etc.
tilton floor mount pedals- done. carbon floor plates on raised floors
cobra seats- mounted (we are a good 8" further back in the chassis now)
fuel cell was lowered 3" front original install
bulkhead totally redone
remote filler done
battery box is done
rear diff cooler is done
shifter is done
radiator/IC setup is mounted to the car
headlights/grill are mounted
Yes.. it all tucked under the OEM front bumper








Engine/trans mounts- done. no movement of cup on subframe. LMK if anyone needs any.
final hurdle- Intake. I had to compromise so the original racecraft badass intake is for sale. gulp.








I'll get a photo host again and put some up.
Fender arches are in progress.
Josh- I need to chat with you soon though I don't have my international calling anymore.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*

I'm excited for updates, and I'm definitely excited to see what you did with Haldex control...welcome back


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*

dont kow what you are talking about as i don't follow you personally. But i demand pictures. SO I can be added to your fan club


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: I'm back... (l88m22vette)*

haldex controller is done.. josh ran it last season in his rally car.. I'll get off my butt and get the new code done for tps vs split, map vs split, etc.. AFAIK the one I deal with is the only active controller out there using live data to control split.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_haldex controller is done.. josh ran it last season in his rally car.. I'll get off my butt and get the new code done for tps vs split, map vs split, etc.. AFAIK the one I deal with is the only active controller out there using live data to control split.

are you going to start producing and selling these again? My buddy Rodney Huff said to look you up, you were the man! i am doing an haldex swap into my mk4 this winter....so looking at options for controllers now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_
are you going to start producing and selling these again? My buddy Rodney Huff said to look you up, you were the man! i am doing an haldex swap into my mk4 this winter....so looking at options for controllers now!










Same here i need a controller and every thread i have read seems to send me your way


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubstuning)*

LOL - payback time Roberto..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Fabrication is nearing completion.. stay tuned.

pics needed..


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*








That is a great looking exhaust manifold


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubstuning)*

i think i just creamed myself over that turbo manifold. info please


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Zupek)*

Man Marcel.. those are some OLD pics.. Most of that has been totally redone..


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yellowslc)*

Could you tell me what those other fittings are for that are on top of the intake?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Build looks great too.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (simon-says)*

probably various boost/vacuum fittings


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Man Marcel.. those are some OLD pics.. Most of that has been totally redone.. 

Dude - I tried contacting you several time when in Cali, last time we spoke was feb 2008 remember when you sent me the tube bender for the role cage fabrication... and man has it become nice...











_Modified by Dutch1967 at 7:24 AM 1-6-2010_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Man Marcel.. those are some OLD pics.. Most of that has been totally redone.. 

Ok , where are NEW pics?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Fabrication is nearing completion.. stay tuned.

watching.
we spoke about a year ago or so,
i am still going through with my plans and will be watching your progress as its made. can't wait to see more. thanks for all of your help good sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: I'm back... (Amsterdam087)*

That intake manifold is for sale.. it does fit in a corrado with the oem front sheet metal.. Velocity stacks, -3 AN vac ports and -10 for brake booster.. fuel rail comes with it.. Built by the master Zornig himself.. it pains me to not use it.. Accepting offers on that one.


----------



## MYK (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*

damn man, it's been a while! I haven't seen the Corrado since it had all the sound deadening in it. Been out of the loop for awhile. I miss my VW's


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: I'm back... (MYK)*

Updates received from the BOSS himself...bit of a rust bucket still but have to admit that I like the chargecooler setup..


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*

very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I'm back... (35i 2000)*

Everything looks awesome, including the racecraft mani. Are you going to drive this on the street with cage and no helmet?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: I'm back... (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Everything looks awesome, including the racecraft mani. Are you going to drive this on the street with cage and no helmet?

There is a ton of room though I won't chance it. The final seats are cobra evolutions which are full halo.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*

the car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: I'm back... (2doorV6)*

Updates


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: I'm back... (Dutch1967)*

SSR Competitions 17x8 with 245/40/17 to give you an idea how much tire is now tucked.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*

Fabrication is done.
Last round of photos prior to disassembly and paint are forthcoming.


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*

where can I get those wheel stands


----------



## M90SyncroRallyeGolf (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: I'm back... (turbo12v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: I'm back... (turbo12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo12v* »_where can I get those wheel stands 

judging by where they are, i would say custom made


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Excellent thread


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*

moar please


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*

Best 1st page of a thread ever. Any updates?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: I'm back... (RipCity Euros)*

I'm promised a full round of photos. Car is back at the paint shop and will be disassembled shortly. Engine internals are at the coating shop so the two should come together finally.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: I'm back... (yellowslc)*











































_Modified by yellowslc at 12:07 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: I'm back... (Dutch1967)*

done yet?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

subscribed


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

mmm, a floor, wheels, AND and engine bay coming together? Nice :beer: As far as the Haldex controller goes, is it a separate add-on unit or is it a reprogram of the OEM lump?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice to see updates...


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

Rallyfreak202 said:


> Excellent thread


so excellent


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

bump for updates :thumbup:


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Hmm.. 
Leave it to James to raise the dead! I have a bunch of photos of the completed paintwork somewhere. I ended up going with the OEM door mirrors and changed the front bumper mesh. Hydraulic Ebrake is done.. stoptechs at all 4 corners. Strut Tower tops were redone with those rally plates.. loads of things which I can't recall at the moment. Quit my job, took a better one.. met the future wife and spend a lot of time in Ohio. I do more work on RB's corrados than my own. The uber badass cnc'd cylinder head resides at the house. Engine is done.. fedex apparently lost a box of engine parts that was never caught (3 years ago) so i'm out some teflon coated schrick 248's, new coated timing/int shaft gears, a few aluminum oil pans, etc.. Chassis is having the calibra side skirts installed, interior door sills cleared and CF door plates being done. Then it's off to the Nascar shop again to be plumbed, dash install with stack/defi gauges. Fire system is done now too. Oh.. sold my house and bought another as well. NO excuses but damnit, I'm kinda busy! ha. all email addresses have changed, cell # hasn't.. PM as it's been forever!

RA


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

I haven't checked vortex in over a year, and this was one of the first threads I looked up when I came back. Please post another update! This car is a beauty, can't wait to see the result.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

talk about a full on project!!! I realy like it :thumbup:


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Finally making plans to go pick this car up.. life.. work.. a few porsches and well.. more life got in the way..


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

HA........... be nice to see this thing done


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Heading out to drop engine/transmission in so we can finish boost tubes and exhaust. Plumb the oil/fuel/coolant lines and then over to painter for the glass and final touchups.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

wow and i thought I was slow lol 

nice cluster

:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Is this the same corrado awd you were building back in the day when I was building mine?


----------



## MYK (Nov 24, 1999)

holy crap! For some reason I wandered in here to look around. Haven't had a VW in forever, but somehow I wandered into the vortex and came across this. I wasn't sure you were still alive R! lol. I kinda half ass wish I could find a nice mk4 r32 to drive around thats why I wandered into the vortex. Imma pm you Robert...I think I lost your number a long time and 50 phones ago.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Long awaited teasers..


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Aweeee yeah!


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

A few more.. piles of parts have arrived so boost tubes/exhaust should be done shortly.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

updates?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

My aftermarket TB is giving me grief at the moment.. Exploring options so boost tubes can be finalized. The rest is basically done.


----------

